# Tom Henry Key Word Index and NEC Book



## kduff70 (Mar 11, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I find the Tom Henry Key Word Index as good aid to get to some of the NEC article quick It not a 100% effective but for a large amount of NEC question it does help me get to the article faster anybody have some opinions on this ? Is anybody else using Tom Henry’s?[/SIZE]


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Mar 11, 2015)

I am.

I use the NEC everyday at work, but I just got Tom Henry's Handbook a month ago for the exam. It's quite handy.


----------



## kduff70 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't get to use the NEC book often so when I purchase the tom henry and the CI drill book it help me get more familiar


----------



## zm83 (Mar 11, 2015)

What makes the Tom Henry superior to the index in the back of the book?


----------



## kduff70 (Mar 12, 2015)

it gives you word topics that can put you in the aea to find the article sometime the index doesn’t have the key word you’re looking for and sometime Tom henry doesn’t but it sure helps highlights a lot of areas quickly in most case . I use it as a second reference but you still have to be familiar with the NEC enough to know what section you want.


----------



## jagster (Mar 12, 2015)

I used the book during last exam and it clearly saved lot of time. if you look at the nec index, it asks you to go to a different section most of the times. Tom Henry's index is directs you to the page number which saves time.


----------



## marwan (Mar 16, 2015)

how many pages are in this Tom Henry's index book?


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Mar 16, 2015)

59 in the 2014 Handbook edition.


----------



## marwan (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you, I think it will be worth to have since it saved time to others during the exam.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 17, 2015)

jonsrirama said:


> I used the book during last exam and it clearly saved lot of time. if you look at the nec index, it asks you to go to a different section most of the times. Tom Henry's index is directs you to the page number which saves time.




What if you are using the NEC handbook. The page numbers are different than the regular code book.

Regardless, I am using an older version of the Tom Henry Key Word index I found for free on this board. I'm not sure if I'll actually use it, but I have it in my binder in case I need it.


----------



## marwan (Mar 17, 2015)

I just called their 800 number and ordered the index for the regular code book. they also have the index for the handbook.


----------

